# Help please - archive utility 'ar' apparently missing



## orielmoose (Aug 12, 2003)

I want to use the Unix utility ar but it seems to be missing. More exactly, I want to install and compile a package from fink, and the install script fails saying it can't find ar. When I type ar at the command line in Terminal I get 'command not found'.

I'm not experienced with Unix so I'd like to ask whether this is my finger trouble or whether other people have the same problem, and if so, what I can do.

I'm using OS 10.2.6.

Many thanks.

Thomas, Leeds (UK)


----------



## btoneill (Aug 12, 2003)

Did you happen to install the Developer tools CD? 

Brian


----------



## orielmoose (Aug 13, 2003)

I installed the Developer Tools in 10.1 but haven't in 10.2. Should I do so? My copy dates from Nov/Dec 2001, intended for 10.1 - will it serve for 10.2 also?

Will I have to re-install the tools when I have to reload the system, as has happened once or twice?

Sorry to throw more questions at you like this. Many thanks,

Thomas


----------



## N45800 (Aug 16, 2003)

If you reinstall X, you will have to reinstall the tools. The ones that come with 10.2 are newer than the ones with 10.1. Also, what package are you trying to compile?


----------

